# Help! I have a wiggler



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I need help/advice. We rescued our first Hav, and so I am totally new with the puppy grooming dynamic. How on earth do you entice a little one for a brushing? As soon as I take out the brush from my tackle box he starts looking at it, and then as I move it he starts to play bite it like its some crazy game. Every stroke I attempt to do in his fluff hair is received by an attempt to eat the brush. Does any one have tips for this? He wont sit still long enough to be brushed. I tried giving him treats as we go along, but then he starts wiggling for treats...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

For a puppy, I think it is a good idea to play first and then wait until he is more tired before you even bother bringing out the brush. When he is a bit more relaxed, then just casually brush his back and his head, and add his belly to the mix if he is calm enough to enjoy it. If you can get him used to the brush in a calm and soothing manner, you'll be much better prepared for the matting phase that awaits you in a short while. That's when he'll need to be able to handle a brush and that's when I start adding treats to the routine.

By the way, I see we are neighbors. Howdy & welcome!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

*I will try it tonight!*

Thanks for the advice, I am trying that when tonight. I was reading about the coat blowing from another thread, and its sounds like rough times! Do you know any tips on how to trim the bottom of their feet too? He freaks out when he sees the scissors and its hard because I do not want to accidently hurt him.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Estrella, if you want to come to my house or meet up someplace like the Santa Clara show in mid-February, I'll gladly show you how to trim the feet easily.

My personal preference for trimming the hair between the pads is the Wahl Stylique Trimmer, but I've heard others go to Rite Aid and pick up a mustache trimmer to use for the same purpose.

I use scissors for cutting the outer hair on the leg/foot that grows down and touches the ground. That's the technique I can show you so it doesn't come out looking too strange. (My first trim looked really bad until someone showed me a simple way, so now I try to show others.)

And I do remember corresponding via email earlier! I'm glad you found your way here.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Capote likes to do this, or run away all together. I learned to hold him by the fur right under his chin. It doesn't hurt him, but he can't move and he can't run away so it works. 

The only thing that sucks is that you only have one free hand to do the brushing. :-/


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Estrella, good to see you here on the forum. 

I put Benji and Lizzie in my lap initially and massage them, feed a little bite sized treat. They then go along with the routine without much fuss. 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Estrella,
Boy, do I know what you are talking about. I will pay close attention to this thread because my Lulu is the same way.
Carole


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver is the same! I leave a treat with in eye sight but out of each during grooming sessions. 
Thanks Poornima I like your ideas and will try them. 
Also wondering about grooming table for home.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Estrella,

Just wanted to say welcome to the forum and we'd love to see more pics of your little cutie.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I usually try to groom when Gucci is tired..she cooperates much more. She did nip at the brush quite a bit when she was a pup! Boy, I remember those days. lol But the treats are helpful, and I also give some belly rubs and a little extra lovin'....so that helps her relax as well.

Kara


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

EstrellaVila said:


> I need help/advice. We rescued our first Hav, and so I am totally new with the puppy grooming dynamic. How on earth do you entice a little one for a brushing? As soon as I take out the brush from my tackle box he starts looking at it, and then as I move it he starts to play bite it like its some crazy game. *Every stroke I attempt to do in his fluff hair is received by an attempt to eat the brush*. Does any one have tips for this? He wont sit still long enough to be brushed. I tried giving him treats as we go along, but then he starts wiggling for treats...


I actually heard someone say they put a muzzle on their dog to prevent that.:jaw:


----------

